# what do you ride/drive



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

this is mine cbr 929


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

nice bike. I have a 95 integra ls.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

A beat up one, to add.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> A beat up on to add.


 speak english fob. What car do you drive?? Oh yeah...u borrow your moms corolla. A corolla with a messed up rear bumper.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

i have a 2002 grand prix and a 2003 honda cbr 600rr


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > A beat up on to add.
> ...


 I would rather drive an 03 instead of an 94-96 ls, with the paint chipping,broken glass since you got it,and your non fitting radiator, (which you think is ok to put on)


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

nice bike....







wish i got a bike


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

bigred said:


> i have a 2002 grand prix and a 2003 honda cbr 600rr


 I thought bout getting a 600rr, but i need to jump to the 1krr or r1,howz the 600rrride? i rode a f4i,is it the same?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> ...


 like i said, you dont have a car except for your dirty adidas shoes.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > KingJeff said:
> ...


And whatever you do,learn how to ride a bike before riding, dont wanna risk dropping it,would ya?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> ...


 what about your previous car? messed up paint, no ac, no interior, different wheels and a bumble bee sounding exhuast.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

your a hok gwai.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

1994 Trans Am GT, 25K miles, bolt ons + juice....for now.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > KingJeff said:
> ...


 It was an 88,what do you expect?


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> your a hok gwai.


 Report!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> 1994 Trans Am GT, 25K miles, bolt ons + juice....for now.


 it looks nice man.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

1992 toyota corolla







pimp mobile. and a 2003 Nissan Frontier crew cab 5-speed manual.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

are you philliipino?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

1984 Chevrolet S10 regular cab 2.8 V6







its a p.o.s that is currently gettin about 10miles to the gallon and gas here is $4 a gallon, im savin up for a new car.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> are you philliipino?


 Me? No, I'm not.


----------



## banky (Nov 4, 2003)

some say i drive girls crazy when ride them...so id say, i ride/drive girls.










i drive a 92 maxima...sigh...i need to start working..


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

lol


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

a red 2003 Chevy Cavalier VLX


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

i want to upit too the 1000rr but they don't even have them here yet


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

2001 Z24 Red Cavalier.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

I rode a 1986 Kawasaki KDX 200


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

99 dakota r/t 5.9L.

the big V8 makes the high gas prices hurt..... like hell...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

1993 Toyota MR2 Turbo.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

My cousins 1991 Toyota MR2 Turbo.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

those sure are perty! Do they have T-tops or Targas?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> those sure are perty! Do they have T-tops or Targas?


 MR2's came with 3 options.

T-Top, Sun Roof and Hard Top.

Most turbo's came with t-top and that is what i have.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

One of my good friends 93 MR2 Turbo.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i ride


















the love of my life


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

1993 ford festiva


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

1994 MR2 Turbo


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a 2002 Silverado (Lifted / and for sale) and a 2004 Tahoe


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

here ya go


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

My wip...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

damn... u guys are making me want to sell my truck and get a mr2... ive allways wanted one, but they dont seem very practical.


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2004)

Actually,I Have Yet To Get A Car/Truck/








But Im Planning To Get A Chevrolet Extreme








Sorta Like This One:









But Red With White Racing Strips,And Not Exactly The Same Rims [Still Gotta Be Chrome







] I Wont Go Into Detail,Mainly Cause I Dont Feel Like Typing All Of The Stuff


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Thelonious said:


> Red With White Racing Strips,


 will those stripes add a couple more Horses?










so far my bike is the fastest to be posted









cant touch the 600RR


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Peacock said:


> so far my bike is the fastest to be posted


 i'm pretty sure that CBR-929 is pretty quick.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

yeah i am sure that the 330 cc diff between a 929rr and a 600rr not to mention my 929 has 146 rwhp vs. your 90-110 rwhp and a wet weight of 374pds= 1/4 mile domination. on the other hand i have a buddy that rides a 600rr and he can smoke some gsxr 1000s in the twisties it's all about the rider and balls . but i know as far as tourque i can pick it up in second at like 70km/h with just a twist of the wrist and not set it down till 2oo+km/h and i know the 600rr cant do second gear wheelies with out clutching it up or making cog swaps front and back.on a highway side by side doing what ever speed the 600rr can't keep up with a 929 @full roll on. still 600rrs are sweet bikes i would have gone with the faster black bike though :rasp:


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

nice mr2~


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

any one have a nissan 350z


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Thelonious said:
> 
> 
> > Red With White Racing Strips,
> ...


dont count out the ford festiva









I got it to go 90 the other day :laugh:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

got a g35..... the 4 seater 350z if you will.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Heres some of my toys 
Enjoy


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

man guys.... the more i look at the evo...the more i want one. THere are times when i think about trading my G35 for the evo. I've also heard the 05 sti is gonna kick ass. Problems fixed, easier to mod, has ac/radio. Different extreior and better interior. Those are the rumors.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Eric just buy the turbo kit for your G35. Looks pretty bad ass









Rigger, one of my close friends has a white 350Z. Man I love those cars.

Harley, as usual, nice Harleys


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

siclids said:


> Harley, as usual, nice Harleys


 Thank You Sir









I got a pic for Craig Stables too but its still on my cam .........
He is gonna go balistic when he sees it


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

the white walls look so sweet


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

My teg...


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

My daily drive....


----------



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

my b**ch


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

TT kit, ha i wish! Only if i had the money. I've only had my car since september. A TT kit run anywere from 5-7k depending on what brand. Then comes installation and tuning and all the other etc for the TT kit like gauges. I think some said all and all they spend somewhere around 10k. That is just too much money and not worth it for me since im saving up money for a better car or saving up for a house. If im doing any sort of FI im going for SC. I rather not do the TT route even though it gains more hp/tq. SC is more of a daily application. Max TQ/HP sooner and more through out the powerband.

Anyhow, bolton parts are already killing me. The pricing for it is so high sometimes it discourages me to modd my car. And mods doesnt give the hp i want for the price i pay.

If i save up enough and decide to get a second car it would be the evo MS but i think im just gonna save for a house.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

My last wip....

Had to sell it for some beans.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Any females need a job?

This could be your daily driver.....

I'll even pay for gass.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I drive an old red 1990 chevy cavalier z24 ... can't wait til I'm done school next year and have a decent paying job then I can something new....


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

DAMN,.... NICE MR 2s... those cars are classics for sure.


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

my car....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ford festiva. lol


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

'94 Twin Turbo T-tops ~ dont know how the gas prices compare but its about 7500 yen (about 75 bucks) to fill my tank off base, but then again its 117 octane


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Heres some of my toys
> Enjoy


 Nice Bikes!!! I have a 2003 Fatboy (FLSTFI).


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I have a

90 eagle talon tsi awd

and a

91 eagle talon tsi awd (in pic on the right)


----------



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

Caseman said:


> I have a
> 
> 90 eagle talon tsi awd
> 
> ...


oh Gawd i loved that car...my first car was a 93 mitsu eclipse GSX - same red color except the top was completley black (like the 1990 pictured left)...man i really loved that car...

I flipped/roll it down a ditch one night in high school, the only part that wasnt crapped up after the wreck was the passenger rear quarter window...the wheels just broke, the roof caved in, it was definatley a sight...i had nightmares for almost a month after the crach but luckily i walked away with only scratches on my knees from crawling out on the rocks, my passenger was also lucky to not have been harmed.

Im gonna see if i can find some pics of it.

that car needed alot of maintenance tho, it wasnt very dependable sometimes, but when it was it was fun to drive.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Piromaniac said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Heres some of my toys
> ...


 Fat Boy Is a nice bike..
I need to decide to buy another sport bike or move into the harley's.
not to sure..
I have a few Two Stroke GP replica Bikes TZR250 ,RZV500R


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piromaniac said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Heres some of my toys
> ...


Thank you








What color did ya get







? 
What kind of Pipes?
See ya in the Wind









Bubba,

Lets get you into a Harley buddy , Call me I got a couple connects for them, Smoking deals on 2004 Models ..


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

siclids said:


> 1994 MR2 Turbo


 That car is the sh*t man!!!







wow


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Piromaniac said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Vivid black paint,
Vance and Hines-Straight Shot pipes,
have tons and tons of chrome...lol

Bubba,
Yep, we need to get you on a Harley!! Nothing against sport bikes, I just want to live as long as possible. I would kill myself on one of those things.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Beat this...I'll dust all of you!









Completely stock, had it for about a year and half, so clean


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my bike is better. dk 6 pack. new everything. snafu rims, primo 3 pc cranks, new sproket, and alot of other stuff


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

Bag'd out 2000 Red Chevrolet Xtreme. On 18's-----2500 lb. bags on all 4 corners, lays frame.......the ladys love it---I will be baggin my 2002 GMC Sierra in about 2 years.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

blueprint said:


> One of my good friends 93 MR2 Turbo.


 i like how the hood has the dropped intake's, is that so the third passenger in the trunk can breathe.. looks cool but absolutely no function for a Mid engine rear drive


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

2001 Cadillac Seville STS

Fully loaded with everything but navigation.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

one more


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> i like how the hood has the dropped intake's, is that so the third passenger in the trunk can breathe.. looks cool but absolutely no function for a Mid engine rear drive


Is the vented hood functional?
Yes. When paired with a Border radiator relocation kit, the vented hood can offer a couple of functional benefits. For one, the fresh air that heats up after passing through the radiator will now exit through the vents in the hood providing an improvement in cooling. In addition, air that would regularly contribute to "front end lift" will also exit out of the vents in the hood, improving stability at higher speeds. This is especially beneficial on the Mr2 since it has a twitchy and sometimes "floaty" feel at higher speeds.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> Is the vented hood functional?
> Yes. When paired with a Border radiator relocation kit, the vented hood can offer a couple of functional benefits. For one, the fresh air that heats up after passing through the radiator will now exit through the vents in the hood providing an improvement in cooling. In addition, air that would regularly contribute to "front end lift" will also exit out of the vents in the hood, improving stability at higher speeds. This is especially beneficial on the Mr2 since it has a twitchy and sometimes "floaty" feel at higher speeds.


Well spoken from a fellow MR2 owner.

and he specified everything that was intended for the purpose of the hood. He did a great job might i add.

Paolo, come to some MR2 meets man.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

The power of the Deuce is overwhelming in this thread.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

my bad boyz


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

crotch rocket


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

sorry bout size guys...

can someone resized them


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

lemme try this again


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

thats a smokin car pizzo


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

This for now


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Piromaniac said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 hey mr. harley,
nicebikes







, im proud to say I just got a job at my local Harley Davidson Dealer








im only 15 but i cant wait to get a bike, i guess im stuck with my BladeZ Moby







(Gas Scooter)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blueprint said:


> The power of the Deuce is overwhelming in this thread.


 More like the power of uncle bens.....








J/k man.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks Allen







I seriously need to hit up the meets thats for sure.

Pizzo, I'm not really a big fan of civic but I really like yours.......its nice and clean









94NDTA, my car eats rice for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Those ricers never give up


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

'94 v6 chevy camaro. this isn't a pic of mine. mine is red and not a z28








also someone stole emblem off the front. i blame ghetto DC

oops forgot to put pic


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Rigger said:


> thats a smokin car pizzo


 thanks man


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

My daily driver.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

My weekend car.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> one more


 that looks like the car is still in the lot


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

just because of the sign and no tags


----------



## Newbee007 (May 29, 2004)

Drive the Vette, ride the duc.

Decisons, decisions.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Newbee007 said:


> Drive the Vette, ride the duc.
> 
> Decisons, decisions.


 I can truly say i envy some one now.. 2 of my most favorite peices of ass...

please.. Please!! post more pics of both these "Gods"....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Fav color to.. holy fucken sh*t dude.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

very very nice newbie007


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice MR2's


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm hoping some of you MR-Deuce guys can appreciate my ride...


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

another


----------

